# Andy's Mini Journal



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

Thought I would start one even though I'm not anywhere near most of you guys, but thought it might keep me on track and stops me posting multiple threads a week.

*Profile:*

I'm 23

14.8 Stone (Started Log Weight 14.12 Stone)

*Current Diet:*

8:00am Breakfast

10:30am One Oatabix & Milk

1:00pm Lunch

3:30pm One Oatabix & Milk + Spoon of natural peanut butter

5:20pm Pre Workout - Impact Whey Shake

*WORKOUT*

6:20pm Post - Whey Impact Shake

6:30pm Dinner

9:00pm Spoon full of natural cottage cheese

*Goals:*

Want to bulk up my upper body and get some nice big peks, traps, lats.

First Routine Logged

Todays workout was a real killer for me but I think I did to much on the shoulders and biceps.

Dumbell Fly 3 x 10 (only managed 8 on v last set)

Barbell Bench Press 3 x 10

Dumbell Curl 3 x 10

Barbell Upright Row 3 x 10

Incline Barbell Press 3 x 10

Incline Dumbell 3 x 10

Barbell Strug 3 x 10

Barbell Preacher Curl 1 x 8 (Couldn't do it, very hard and gave up)

Barbell = 23Kg

Dumbell = 8Kg

For latest routine please see last post.

I know my body is wrong, but working on getting it sorted!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

I'll be keeping an eye on it too mate. Why don't you upload your diet, see if any changes can be made to make it better for you.

Also any pics?


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah, I agree with GG, good on you for starting a journal. It is a good way to build motivation.

And also agree on not comparing yourself to anyone else, make the best of what you have.

Good luck pal!

Dan


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

once again well done on getting this started. maybe get some pics up to use as a comparison. i will subscribe to this and keep checking in on how your doing bro.

good luck with it all :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

Hmmm will add picture tomorrow that I took three weeks ago just before I started working out. Really not happy of showing anybody as my body is sick.

But for the greater good I will post to see results myself.

Russ, Danny, Marc thanks for being kind to me with this, it really is keeping my motivation up!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

^Andy said:


> Hmmm will add picture tomorrow that I took three weeks ago just before I started working out. Really not happy of showing anybody as my body is sick.
> 
> But for the greater good I will post to see results myself.
> 
> Russ, Danny, Marc thanks for being kind to me with this, it really is keeping my motivation up!


yeah no one will judge you mate. everyone has to start somewere! :thumbup1:


----------



## alpmaster (Apr 3, 2009)

What foods are in breakfast, lunch, and dinner? If you want to get anywhere with decent results, you will need to work on your diet before anything else.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

alpmaster said:


> What foods are in breakfast, lunch, and dinner? If you want to get anywhere with decent results, you will need to work on your diet before anything else.


They vay but never processed foods, I make most things from scratch, eat mostly whole grain foods and enjoy fruit and veg everyday.

I do eat alot of red meat!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Picture was taken on 22nd May


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

pictures alright mate, looks like you got a nice base to start from!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome Andy !


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

Well my Monday workout was a real killer and No pain no gain was felt!

I was going to try the following tonight although my forearms and side of chest is still sore today so not sure if I should be lifting anything?

*Proposed *(Please change if its better)

Crunches 3 x 20

Shoulder Press (Infront) 3 x 10

Deadlift 3 x 12


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Good luck bro. Will be keeping an eye on this. Keep it up!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

Just had dinner, feeling very tired after a rubbish day...

Going to start the routine now (thumbs up)


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah k have a good one bro!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

Managed that lot, feeling buzzy and good I did even though I had zero motivation!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

first time in here

will be keeping a close eye on it !!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

Cheers lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

Russ whats a good set for me Friday?

Tempted to do more chest, but I am still sore today from Mondays routine... not sure of what to do...?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Again feeling very sore today on the peks, next to the armpit but on the chest....

did I over do this? or is this the good muscle pain I hear of?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

^Andy said:


> Again feeling very sore today on the peks, next to the armpit but on the chest....
> 
> did I over do this? or is this the good muscle pain I hear of?


to me this sounds like good muscle pain (doms) my pecks ache the same place you are on about.

and for your other question, what have you trained already this week?

dont train chest again.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

*Monday*

Dumbell Fly 3 x 10 (only managed 8 on v last set)

Barbell Bench Press 3 x 10

Dumbell Curl 3 x 10

Barbell Upright Row 3 x 10

Incline Barbell Press 3 x 10

Incline Dumbell 3 x 10

Barbell Strug 3 x 10

Barbell Preacher Curl 1 x 8 (Couldn't do it, very hard and gave up)

*Wednesday*

Crunches 3 x 20

Shoulder Press (Infront) 3 x 10

Deadlift 3 x 12

I think its good pain, but its lasted ages now lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

what about a little leggie session ??? Always good for a bit of pain !!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Not really looking to tone my legs, my traps are not hurting today so doing strugs be overkill as I did them Monday?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

:w00t: :w00t: :blink: :mellow:

Not doing legs >>>>> :confused1:

Squats and Deads = All Over Body Workout - DO THEM !!!

IMO they help weight loss greatly Andy !!! worked for me :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

I did those yesterday?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

oh yeah - can see deads ..will shut up now then and not mention squats, legs - ever ever again..........


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Ever again!? lol

Advice is allways welcomed Jem x


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

hey andy, just to say well done on starting. theres a lot of support here and your doing well. Take it steady and just keep pushing for improvements week on week and you will be fine.

Your body is not that bad ive seen a lot worse, so stick with it pal. and good luck


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

d4ead said:


> hey andy, just to say well done on starting. theres a lot of support here and your doing well. Take it steady and just keep pushing for improvements week on week and you will be fine.
> 
> Your body is not that bad ive seen a lot worse, so stick with it pal. and good luck


Thanks mate. To be honest ive stuck with this for four weeks now and starting to enjoy the routine of what I'm doing weekly...

Need to improve my cardio + dieting.

On the other respect you say keep improving, I am nearly at the end of my weights. Any idea where I can buy some more weights to put onto the bars I already have? (York), is it a standard size for all?

Could do with another 4 x 5kg and maybe a curly bar to make my preacher curls easier.

BTW you look very toned. (Idol for me!)


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

lol im fat, look at my gut in avi grrrrrr, im cutting and in hell at the minute 

but thanks its a great compliment.

for weights on a york bar id say watch ebay or hit boot sales. allways bargains to be found. If you think you will take it up seriously then proper weights will be needed eventually anyway. The 2 standard sizes are Olympic size and then the york smaller size.

if you have msn or anything feel free to add me. Im allways about


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Sure


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

Just done 10 minutes of skipping thinking it would be easy, had to give up due to my right calf getting stiff (my faulty for not streching).

And 3 x 10 Bb Strugs

Also went shopping today and bought a cottage cheese, 4pt whole milk, oatabix for my 10:30 and 3:30 meal.

Also bought some Impact Whey (unflavoured), tomorrow I'm on the lookout for natural peanut butter.

Oh and a skipping rope!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

Well in the middle of the night my dog choked to death, was posioned from a plant in the garden.

my ****ty weekend seems to just get better.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Goals:*

*
*Want to bulk up my upper body and get some nice big peks, traps, lats.

I would say you need a goal thats more measurable, whether its reaching a certain weight or lifting a certain weight. And i agree with Jem get training those legs, squats are great for releasing growth hormone and exercises most of the body.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

^Andy said:


> Well in the middle of the night my dog choked to death, was posioned from a plant in the garden.
> 
> my ****ty weekend seems to just get better.


Just catching up and read this .........OMG sorry to hear that hun - such a shame x


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

^Andy said:


> Well in the middle of the night my dog choked to death, was posioned from a plant in the garden.
> 
> my ****ty weekend seems to just get better.


Thats ****, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

fozyspilgrims said:


> *Goals:*
> 
> Want to bulk up my upper body and get some nice big peks, traps, lats.
> 
> I would say you need a goal thats more measurable, whether its reaching a certain weight or lifting a certain weight. And i agree with Jem get training those legs, squats are great for releasing growth hormone and exercises most of the body.


Will train my legs once a week and start skipping maybe every 2nd day.

To bench press say 100Kg within the next 6 months would be ideal!

Jem thanks for the kind comments x


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah mate good luck with the goals and WORK THOSE LEGS!! :cursing:

really sorry to hear about your dog bro!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> yeah mate good luck with the goals and WORK THOSE LEGS!! :cursing:
> 
> really sorry to hear about your dog bro!


Thanks Russ! Funny how you can miss a dog, but I really do and he dont even live with me! (lived at my mums)

German shepard.

Anyhow...


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

Will update my diet in just a minute, but first here is the week ahead routine.

*Monday*

Incline Db Fly 3 x 12

Incline Bb Press 3 x 12

Flat Db fly 3 x 12

Flat Bb Press 3 x 12

Infront Shoulder Press 3 x 10

*Wednesday*

Db Curl 3 x 12

Bb Shrug 3 x 12

Bb Upright Row 3 x 8

Deadlift 3 x 10

Db Front Raise 3 x 8

*Friday*

Skipping 15Min

Squat 3 x 10

Crunches 3 x 20

Will increase my Barbell weight from 23Kg to 27Kg.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

Todays workout was a nightmare :cursing: , the extra weight to 27.5Kg was noticed and this is what I managed

*Monday*

*
*Incline Db Fly 3 x 12

Incline Bb Press 3 x 12

Flat Db fly 3 x 12 (did 1 x 10)

Flat Bb Press 3 x 12 (did 3 x 10)

Infront Shoulder Press 3 x 10 (did 3 x 6)

Bit disapointed with myself but least I am sticking to the routine and enjoy it somewhat.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

Should I be taking my Protein just pre/post routine or daily?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

take it post workout mate


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

Just post, so Mon, Wed, Fri not everyday?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

well take it postworkout and any other time that you cant get food in ya and need to.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

Didn't do my workout yesterday due to being at Physio. Did weigh myself again and have lost 4 pound in four weeks, not sure if its to do with the weather or what I'm doing


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

with the whey you can take it any time you need to

i take it pre workout with a banana, and pwo with a banana.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

So I missed Fridays workout also as I had to sort alot of paper work out for my insurance company claim.

Back to normal on Monday with the killer Chest workout, although this time I will do alot less reps as the weight it a killer for me!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

Todays Workout

*Monday*

Bb Incline 3 x 6

Db Incline Flys 3 x 5

Bb Flat 3 x 6

Db Flat Flys 3 x 5

Bb Strugs 3 x 10

Db Curl 3 x 6


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

nice workout mate. it all going good?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> nice workout mate. it all going good?


Was going ok till i upped the weight, now i cant manage a full set of 10 reps, so turned the notch down a tad and its a good workout for me with some reall effort for last push, might change it next week for 4 x 6 etc... and do less exercises so I can do those another day. Have been skipping every 2nd day so far and am loosing weight and noticing I can go a bit longer each time.

Hows things your end? Might have to meet up sometime to check out your gunns lol!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ah cool, stick with whats working at the moment mate. and yeah thats good your seeing changes! well done.

yeah things are great cheers mate and yeah will have to. you should pop down the gym soon!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

Will do once my physio has finished. Small steps to a big change is what I am fixing on at the moment so if its to hard just revert only slighty but not fully, seeing very small changes and will take a picture soon also.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

^Andy said:


> Will do once my physio has finished. Small steps to a big change is what I am fixing on at the moment so if its to hard just revert only slighty but not fully, seeing very small changes and will take a picture soon also.


yeah sounds good mate. cool yeah get a pic up


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

I am Lurking..

lol, keep coming back to have a look at this.

Looks good mate (=


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

VXR-Lovely said:


> I am Lurking..
> 
> lol, keep coming back to have a look at this.
> 
> Looks good mate (=


What part you from? (lumberjack?)


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

^Andy said:


> What part you from? (lumberjack?)


vxr live just by me mate, we train together.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> vxr live just by me mate, we train together.


Oh ok!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

So its now Friday, I'm sat here eating a bowl of $hite pasta from Tuesdays leftovers heated in the microwave.

I did no workout Wed and am just sat here looking at my bench with no motivation what so ever, My girlfriend and I have had a massive arguement Wednesday and I am finding no motivation what so ever to workout today.

I ate total $hite yesterday, eating all the chocolate I could find.

I am doing a set tomorrow and increasing my Bb weight from 27.5Kg to 32.5Kg taking away 2.5Kg of each Db as I strugle with the flys on that weight.

I am so fed and utterly disapointed in myself for not working out.

:thumbdown:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

Just did a quick weight check to make sure I'm not bulling people.

Plus I just checked Argos website and I got the york 5ft Bar. which was more weight than I though, est 3kg but is 7.3kg.

Barbell is now set at *37.8Kg*

Bar + 4x 5Kg + 6x 1.25Kg + 6x 0.5Kg

(somebody please let me know if I'm wrong)

I need to buy some more weight but now have my Dumbells lowered to Bar + 2x 2.5Kg


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

Todays routine

Db Flys Flat 3 x 12

Bb Press Flat 3 x 10

Db Flys Incline 3 x 12

Bb Press Incline 3 x 10

Strugs 3 x 10


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

Bb Incline Press 3 x 10

Db Incline Flys 3 x 12

Bb Flat Press 3 x 10

Db Flat Flys 3 x 12

Shrugs 3 x 10

Physio Wednesday, Friday in Brecon Beacons so no more exercise till next week, Unless I do some skipping and deadlifts Thursday.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

got hit with a head cold on monday and hasn't left me yet so haven't done any workout


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

I have been seriously slacking, and this is due to my own steam.

Stay tuned for some workouts next week.

+ My username has changed from ^Andy to Andy_m by my request due to avatar not working with old username.


----------

